# Starting to work out 2 months before FET



## BlueBulls (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi there

We are doing our first FET in 2 months and thought it would be a good idea for my wife to start working out with a personal trainer to lose a few pounds before it as her BMI is a bit on the high side. I am worried that the intensity of the workouts is maybe counter productive to the FET, because everything I read mentions moderate exercise?

They are doing lots of boxing, squatting, power walking, crunches, short running sprints and working with resistance bands. They do this twice a week for about an hour. In addition to this, she is reducing her calorie intake a bit, substitute some meals with Protein shakes, but eating very healthy overall.

Because her body is not used to training, does anyone know if this sort of training 2 months before the FET would have a negative or positive effect on the outcome?

On the one side, she will be active, drink more water and milk, eat healthier
On the other side it is a physical stress on her body


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

I lost 7 stone a few years ago now and have kept it off so I do know a bit about exercise!

Personally I woukdnt be starting anything now. Up her walking and maybe some swimming and reduce calories by 10% or so but other than that I wouldn't go mad. IVF takes a lot out of you. 

I am currently down regulating for a FET and have dropped my twice weekly runs, but have added in more walking and kept with the twice weekly swims but toned down intensity. That's more than enough on top of my normal work/social routine! I'm not shattered but it's enough to tire me with the drugs. 

I also wouldn't substitute meals. Quite literally count calories and reduce a little bit. 

Fitbits are great for encouraging you to be more generally active. 

Good luck.


----------



## BlueBulls (Mar 29, 2015)

Trunky, I hope we didn't make a mistake doing this now. I think it will be a natural cycle FET and thought the benefits of exercise might be good, especially to lower her BMI

Maybe we should discontinue this exercise program and let her stick to the treadmill?


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

What does your clinic say?

Mine said as I was used to exercise I could carry on as normal but to listen to my body and try to tone it down, the running especially. I do sometimes feel like I've overdone it (busy day on Thursday ended me in bed with a migraine for example). 

I'm glad I've put running on hold.


----------



## BlueBulls (Mar 29, 2015)

They're very relaxed about everything and don't really give do's or don'ts

I will discuss it with them again

Just thought initially that exercise as opposed to not doing anything has to be good for the body, but I will find out again from them, thanks


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

Exercise is good but a very strict diet and 'bootcamp' type regime is not IME.

Another option would be to delay the FET for 6 months say, and if she were to really count her calories, and up her exercise a bit she could lose 1 - 2 stone in that time and then be much healthier for the FET. It's surprising what just tweaks can do.

In my experience, strict diet and exercise regimes push your body into panicking about nutrients. That's not something you want to do before fertility treatment, or in fact, ever. Diets don't work. Change of lifestyle does and that takes time. You also want the weight loss and fitness to be sustainable through pregnancy so introducing gentle/moderate exercise but more of it would be a good thing. If you run 5 k or walk it, you burn the same calories overall. You don't fat burn with walking but calories are still burnt and if you have a deficit you will lose weight. To lost a lb a week you need to have -3500 calories a week. It really is that simple. Building muscle will aid burning but unless you are a full time athlete then really it doesn't have a huge effect.

A good personal trainer (I didn't use one - mine was/is my dog!) will take this into account and recommend accordingly but they do need to know and a bit about the process. 

And treadmills - horrible things   Get her a fitbit and send her out in the fresh air! You burn more calories in keeping your body at homeostasis! Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## BlueBulls (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you very much for all your advice, Trunky


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Bluebells, I thinks it's the perfect time to correct her BMI and get her body not only treatment ready but pregnancy ready too.

A FET is one hormone dependant cycle. Nothing is required of her body other than to produce a good lining, and she's much more likely to do that with some oxygen flowing through her veins.

I wouldn't advise such intense exercise or diet three months in advance of a fresh cycle or once she's had her pre treatment bleed for a FET, but honestly I think she's only going to increase her chances. 

I really don't understand why it might impact a FET and I completely disagree with being cautious at this time. It'll be doing her a world of good! xx


----------



## BlueBulls (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Louise, and this should not be a problem seeing that she had EC a month ago?


----------

